# Uses for slum gum



## WindsorDavid (Nov 30, 2006)

I add mine to the compost pile.


----------



## MadBowbee (Oct 10, 2006)

We sell ours with our wax to a guy in Manitoba.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Soak some burlap in it for lighting smokers. And, of course, fire starters as you said. Dryer lint and slumgum work well.


----------

